# Fun Holiday...



## Jace (Dec 24, 2021)

Dec. 24 is Eggnog Day, a day to celebrate, and drink a delicious cocktail
of eggs, milk, cream, sugar and spices.

Originating in England, the drink has now become associated with Thanksgiving in the U.S. and 
Christmas time in many parts of the world.

Traditionally, some kind of alcohol is added to eggnog, though non-alcoholic recipes also exist.
In the U.S., bourbon or whiskey is the spirit of choice.
while in the U.K., sherry or brandy is usually added to the beverage.

Did you know... eggnog comes from the Middle English word noggin...referring
to a wooden mug used to serve alcohol.

Do you like eggnog?    I do.

Cheers!


----------



## palides2021 (Dec 24, 2021)

Thanks for sharing this! Yes, I like eggnog, but only a little because it is too rich for me. Cheers!


----------



## debodun (Dec 24, 2021)

Never cared for it - too rich. My mom liked it, though.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## jujube (Dec 24, 2021)

add an extra egg to leftover eggnog and you can make delicious French toast.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 24, 2021)

Here in the UK..it's actually, Rum, whisky , or Brandy... sherry goes in trifle...


----------



## Murrmurr (Dec 24, 2021)

Never cared much for eggnog, but my DIL makes a great Christmas hot-toddy.

We did a super-fun thing last night; spent the evening on the riverside in Old Town Sacramento, several blocks where old-timeyness has been maintained since the gold-rush days. We perused some old-timey shops, ate dinner to live music on the Delta King paddle-wheel boat, and watched the parade of light on the streets from the old-timey wooden sidewalks and parade of lights on the river from our old-west-ish style hotel balcony. And for being a naughty boy this year, Mrs Murr-Claus surprised me with exactly the kind of gifts a naughty boy deserves, including eggnog.  

Seriously, Michell secretly planned this months ago, made the reservations and everything, and everything was perfect. We had such a great time!


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 24, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> Never cared much for eggnog, but my DIL makes a great Christmas hot-toddy.
> 
> We did a super-fun thing last night; spent the evening on the riverside in Old Town Sacramento, several blocks where old-timeyness has been maintained since the gold-rush days. We perused some old-timey shops, ate dinner to live music on the Delta King paddle-wheel boat, and watched the parade of light on the streets from the old-timey wooden sidewalks and parade of lights on the river from our old-west-ish style hotel balcony. And for being a naughty boy this year, Mrs Murr-Claus surprised me with exactly the kind of gifts a naughty boy deserves, including eggnog.
> 
> Seriously, Michell secretly planned this months ago, made the reservations and everything, and everything was perfect. We had such a great time!


Pictures please ?...


----------



## palides2021 (Dec 24, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> Never cared much for eggnog, but my DIL makes a great Christmas hot-toddy.
> 
> We did a super-fun thing last night; spent the evening on the riverside in Old Town Sacramento, several blocks where old-timeyness has been maintained since the gold-rush days. We perused some old-timey shops, ate dinner to live music on the Delta King paddle-wheel boat, and watched the parade of light on the streets from the old-timey wooden sidewalks and parade of lights on the river from our old-west-ish style hotel balcony. And for being a naughty boy this year, Mrs Murr-Claus surprised me with exactly the kind of gifts a naughty boy deserves, including eggnog.
> 
> Seriously, Michell secretly planned this months ago, made the reservations and everything, and everything was perfect. We had such a great time!


Sounds like fun! Glad you enjoyed yourselves!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 24, 2021)

This is an easy holiday dessert.



https://www.lovefromtheoven.com/wprm_print/35845


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 24, 2021)

Can't get thru  the holidays without eggnog .....  just love it!


----------



## carouselsilver (Dec 24, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> Never cared much for eggnog, but my DIL makes a great Christmas hot-toddy.
> 
> We did a super-fun thing last night; spent the evening on the riverside in Old Town Sacramento, several blocks where old-timeyness has been maintained since the gold-rush days. We perused some old-timey shops, ate dinner to live music on the Delta King paddle-wheel boat, and watched the parade of light on the streets from the old-timey wooden sidewalks and parade of lights on the river from our old-west-ish style hotel balcony. And for being a naughty boy this year, Mrs Murr-Claus surprised me with exactly the kind of gifts a naughty boy deserves, including eggnog.
> 
> Seriously, Michell secretly planned this months ago, made the reservations and everything, and everything was perfect. We had such a great time!


Sounds like you had a fantastic time!


----------



## Murrmurr (Dec 24, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Pictures please ?...





I'm not good at phone cameras.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 24, 2021)

Oh well you tried, and it's difficult to take night shots..... but it does look like you've got 2 ghosts walking across the road


----------



## Jace (Dec 24, 2021)

Bonnie said:


> Can't get thru  the holidays without eggnog .....  just love it!





Murrmurr said:


> View attachment 200579View attachment 200580
> View attachment 200582
> 
> I'm not good at phone cameras.


Wow! How charming!


----------



## RobinWren (Dec 24, 2021)

I love eggnog but noggin? we used as a word for the head. Or, maybe I lost something in translation.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 24, 2021)

I *love* eggnog but shy away from buying it because I'd drink too much of it. No alcohol in mine please. I occasionally will get egg nog ice cream though. I'm definitely not better at controlling myself when that's in the house but I allow myself to treat myself at least once, since it's a limited addition flavor.


----------



## Jace (Dec 24, 2021)

RobinWren said:


> I love eggnog but noggin? we used as a word for the head. Or, maybe I lost something in translation.


I thought of that, too.  But maybe that's " kinda" where it came from?
Wooden...
It would have been..."use your noggin"..
Who knows


----------



## Pauline1954 (Dec 24, 2021)

RadishRose said:


>


That looks delicious


----------



## Pauline1954 (Dec 24, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> View attachment 200579View attachment 200580
> View attachment 200582
> 
> I'm not good at phone cameras.


These are wonderful pictures. You did great.  I do miss being in Folsom and Sacramento.


Merry Christmas❤❄


----------

